# Sugar Kush [Pics] Dank!



## SativaGrows (Nov 21, 2012)

Picked up an 8th of Sugar Kush from my local shop.

*Type*:50/50 Hybrid

*Taste:* Quite sugary, like I licked a spoon of sugar. Flavor hangs around for a while.

*Smell:* Smells sweet, citrusy, fruity, more like mandarin oranges, extremely pungent! smell smacks you in the face.

*Appearance: *Covered in crystals, see for yourself below! Looks like this bud is covered in sugar.

*Effects:* Pretty excellent and powerful 50/50 hybrid. Nice Sativa head buzz, with creative inspiration, music sounds very nice and relaxing. Enjoying some lyrical beats at the moment. Relaxing body buzz.


----------



## pplayer104 (Nov 21, 2012)

looks pretty good, would love a taste


----------

